
Curiosity and Procrastination in Reinforcement Learning - stablemap
http://ai.googleblog.com/2018/10/curiosity-and-procrastination-in.html
======
sharemywin
This makes me wonder how close to a general purpose learner would a system
have to get to before it replaces basic human labor.

